# IPO Training in Tri-State area?



## Renoto

Well I have the wonderful fortune of getting a GSD puppy next month (after quite a while of searching), but I'm still trying to find a good place to start IPO training. I was looking at a lot of clubs, but I'm not entirely sure if every club offers training. A few sites mention use of a training area, but they don't mention courses so I'm really not sure.

I so far had to rule out K9Key, and have tried contacting Darlene Devlin of Hudson Valley Police & Schutzhund Klub (Pine Bush, NY) but I'm still waiting to hear back from her and its been a few days now. I may call after a week has gone by. Many of the other clubs I've found are a great distance away (2 hours or more). or only have classes when I have work.

I was wondering if anyone knew either by mouth or website or experience, of good working clubs that offer classes, or even just training classes being offered somewhere in the tri-state area. I'm in Upstate NY in Orange County. Any information is greatly appreciated thanks in advance!


----------



## GatorDog

How far are you from Albany, NY? I could recommend you to some places around here if you're close.


----------



## Renoto

Hmm, Albany is about 2 hours up from me, I'm closer to Goshen/Montgomery NY but depending on if their close to Albany or where I'll definitely consider it!


----------



## PDFrogman

I am in Vernon NJ right outside of Warwick. Chris Brown in the Middletown Pet smart came highly recommended we start a puppy class next week I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Renoto

Its funny you mention him, Chris Brown is a personal friend of mine and we worked at the same PetSmart for a long time. You are in good hands! But he isnt an IPO trainer, though I'll be asking him as well if he knows anyone. I'm trying to get as much feedback as possible and make sure I hit every angle.


----------



## PDFrogman

small world


----------



## Renoto

I know haha!

I was actually able to find a woman closer than 2 hours from me named Beth Bradley, and she offers IPO classes Sun and Fri for a good price. Anyone heard about/dealt with her before? I hear a lot of good things.

Also spoke with Chris Brown again and he knows some people right in my area too, so thanks for mentioning him! Sometimes I forget what people I know actually do for a living haha!


----------



## PDFrogman

this guy is near Greenwood lake 
Professional Dog Trainer servicing the New York, New Jersey, Philadelphia area - obedience, protection, sport, Schutzhund
another option would be to give the NYPD K 9 unit a call they might have some guys that live in Orange county


I am going to train my pup to be my service dog I walk the Galleria mall and Rockaway mall with her at least 3-5X week, for a 4 month old pup she is very well behaved, last week I had her opening the handicapped door.
good luck


----------



## phgsd

I don't know if anyone would be interested in herding - but we have a nice herding group not too far away 
HGH Club Northeast - Knowlton, NJ


----------



## whisperg

Spent a full Sunday watching Beth and her students work their dogs. Everyone was super friendly and had only good things to say about Beth. She is 2 hours from me but I have considered making the trip just to train with her. Beth responds quickly to any questions you may have.


----------



## Luckshire

*Any Luck?*

Any luck finding a good trainer in the Hudson Valley?


----------



## VCViking

Renoto said:


> I know haha!
> 
> I was actually able to find a woman closer than 2 hours from me named Beth Bradley, and she offers IPO classes Sun and Fri for a good price. Anyone heard about/dealt with her before? I hear a lot of good things.
> 
> Also spoke with Chris Brown again and he knows some people right in my area too, so thanks for mentioning him! Sometimes I forget what people I know actually do for a living haha!


 
Any progress on any of these? I also live in Orange County.


----------

